# Can't give "Thanks"



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2019)

Is anyone experiencing an error where you try to give someone a "Thanks" message, but it doesn't go through?

I've tried from both a desktop and a cell phone.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 25, 2019)

Yep, same here.  I tried to send a 'thanks' and it didnt go through, so I tried again a couple of times. I'm afraid that a member will get several in a row when it does go through.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2019)

So, someone should be expecting this?

https://youtu.be/ryUVdwdzOwQ


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 25, 2019)

Hey *bt*, I just tried the "Thanks" button to your post. The compose box showed up, but when I clicked - nada. Is that the problem you've been having?

I got an email from a DC member who said they haven't been able to log in all day. I tried sending a PM to one of the admins, and the same problem - compose box is there, works fine, then the message won't go. I guess the mail isn't getting through anywhere. 

When I just checked the "Who's Online" page I noticed that Tech Support is in da houz. I guess they're either fixing things or mucking them up more. (love ya, Tech guy!)


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 25, 2019)

I've been going crazy for hours not being able to get into DC. Finally I'm back and hope it's fixed. Ykies!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 25, 2019)

You aren't the only one with log in issues, *Kayelle*. Looks like members are breaking through the wall one by one.

I checked my PM box. Looked like the PM I was sending went through in spite of the repeated "unable to process request" screens I saw. Every one of them went through...all four.  Sorry, *dawg*!


----------



## cookieee (Jan 25, 2019)

While we are on the subject of a problem here, does anyone know how I can stop all the e-mails from DC? Some go in regular e-mail and some go into spam. The regular e-mail I have to keep deleting individually and now last night I had to do the same thing with spam.  I have tried clicking on the link they post but apparently I am doing something wrong again. 

What is wrong with thanking someone by posting on their thread? The other is soo cold.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2019)

cookieee said:


> While we are on the subject of a problem here, does anyone know how I can stop all the e-mails from DC? Some go in regular e-mail and some go into spam. The regular e-mail I have to keep deleting individually and now last night I had to do the same thing with spam.  I have tried clicking on the link they post but apparently I am doing something wrong again.
> 
> What is wrong with thanking someone by posting on their thread? The other is soo cold.


Go to this page for information on how the site works: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62916

Post #10 describes how you can change the settings in your account, including turning off email notifications.

Sending a thank-you message sometimes starts a private message dialog between the two people.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 25, 2019)

cookieee, go to this page for information on how the site works: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62916

Post #10 describes how you can change the settings in your account, including turning off email notifications.

Sending a thank-you message sometimes starts a private message dialog between the two people.


----------



## Addie (Jan 25, 2019)

I just signed on and have had no problems at all.

My gripe is when I have signed on and have to leave the computer for a short spell to take care of other issues, when I come back to DC, I have to sign in again. Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 25, 2019)

The "Thanks" is an easy fix and there is a better way.  Put a real time "Thanks" button on each post.
The thanks PM is silly and looses the spirit of thanking.  A quick click on "Thanks" should appear immediately at the bottom of the recipients post.

In other words.  Do it like all the other forums out there.  And if anyone gets there heart broken because others are getting more thanks, they have problems that cannot be solved on DC.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 25, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Go to this page for information on how the site works: Forums 101 - posting, accounts, basics - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums
> 
> Post #10 describes how you can change the settings in your account, including turning off email notifications.
> 
> Sending a thank-you message sometimes starts a private message dialog between the two people.



Thanks GG, maybe some day I will learn my way around this site.  

Old habits are hard to break, they say


----------



## roadfix (Jan 25, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> The "Thanks" is an easy fix and there is a better way.  Put a real time "Thanks" button on each post.
> The thanks PM is silly and looses the spirit of thanking.  A quick click on "Thanks" should appear immediately at the bottom of the recipients post.
> 
> In other words.  Do it like all the other forums out there.  And if anyone gets there heart broken because others are getting more thanks, they have problems that cannot be solved on DC.




I agree with this 100%.    I think I remember suggesting something like this a few years back.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2019)

Roll_Bones said:


> The "Thanks" is an easy fix and there is a better way.  Put a real time "Thanks" button on each post.
> The thanks PM is silly and looses the spirit of thanking.  A quick click on "Thanks" should appear immediately at the bottom of the recipients post.
> 
> In other words.  Do it like all the other forums out there.  And if anyone gets there heart broken because others are getting more thanks, they have problems that cannot be solved on DC.




There used to be some sort of "likes" system of points or accounting. I think it was taken away when certain people didn't feel appreciated enough, and others got a lot of recognition that the administration at the time didn't approve of. 
Just a guess on the latter, but I wish there was a simple like button, with no accounting of it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 25, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> You aren't the only one with log in issues, *Kayelle*. Looks like members are breaking through the wall one by one.
> 
> I checked my PM box. Looked like the PM I was sending went through in spite of the repeated "unable to process request" screens I saw. Every one of them went through...all four.  Sorry, *dawg*!



 I wondered what that was all about! Looks like it should be up and running now, I hope!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2019)

BT I just sent you thanks. It seemed to work. 

We tried to get the THANKS process to a simple button at the bottom of each post. We were refused.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 25, 2019)

cookieee said:


> Thanks GG, maybe some day I will learn my way around this site.
> 
> Old habits are hard to break, they say



What's wrong with this way?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 25, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I've been going crazy for hours not being able to get into DC. Finally I'm back and hope it's fixed. Ykies!!!




 It was sure a puzzle, since SC had no problem we thought the problem was with my computer. I was starting to think I'd been banned from Discuss Cooking. 
By the way, I like how the "thanks" deal works here. It's true that it can lead to a personal comment and that's a good thing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 25, 2019)

Somewhere around here are several threads discussing "Thanks" vs "Like" buttons. I remember that the reason things won't change was the web guys and gals couldn't just slip in a command. Instead, it would involve rewriting a lot of the system to enact that change. The saying goes "time is money"...and we ain't the ones paying that money. :wink"

I actually prefer our Thanks button. Sometimes a Thanks is just a Thanks. But as GG mentioned, it can be a way to start a private conversation, too. So much quicker than having to go to your control panel to get into Messages format. JMO...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 25, 2019)

Addie said:


> ...when I have signed on and have to leave the computer for a short spell to take care of other issues, when I come back to DC, I have to sign in again...


That is a regular feature at many sites. If the site doesn't detect activity for a preset amount of time, it will automatically log you out.


----------

